# راتب الموظف .......................



## rana1981 (6 أبريل 2009)

*سأل الرئيس العربي : قديش تعطوا راتب للموظف 

قال الرئيس الأوروبي: حوالي 5000$ 

قال العربي: و قديش بيصرف منهم 

قال الأوروبي: حوالي 2800$ 

قال العربي: يبقى مع 2200$ شو بسوي فيهم؟ 

قال الرئيس الأوروبي : نحن دولة ديمقراطية ما بنسأله 



سأل الرئيس الأوروبي انتوا كام راتب الموظف عندكم؟ 

قال الرئيس العربي : حوالي $200 

قال  الرئيس الأوروبي: كم مصروف الموظف الشهري تقريبا ؟ 

قال العربي : حوالي 1000$ 

قال الرئيس الأوروبي : منين بجيب الفرق ؟ 

قال الرئيس العربي: نحن دولة ديمقراطية، منين ما بدو يجيب يجيب.​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*حلووه قووي يا رنون


شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## تيمون (6 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه كله سلف ودين

ميرسى


----------



## rana1981 (6 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووه قووي يا رنون
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكي​*



*شكرا يا عسل على مشاركتك
 نوررررررررررررررت​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 أبريل 2009)

تيمون قال:


> ههههههههههه كله سلف ودين
> 
> ميرسى



*شكرا  على مشاركتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (6 أبريل 2009)

*جميلة اوى يا رنونتى 
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 أبريل 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *جميلة اوى يا رنونتى
> تسلم ايدك​*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه

حلووووووة يارنون

 ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه ميرسي يا رنا سلام ونعمة​


----------



## rana1981 (7 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> حلووووووة يارنون
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر ​



شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يكون معك


----------



## rana1981 (7 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> هههههههههه ميرسي يا رنا سلام ونعمة​



*شكرا على مرورك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

ههههههههه
قوية

شكراااااا رناااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــــفه يا رنا 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (2 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههه
> قوية
> 
> شكراااااا رناااااااا



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحـــــــــــــفه يا رنا
> 
> ...



*شكرا كوكو على مشاركتك
نورررررررررررررت*​


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2009)

جميلة رنون مع انها فى الحقيقة بتقول احنا مطحونين


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههه
جميلة يا رنا
شكرا ليكى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

ونعمة الديموقراطية
هههههههههههههه
مرسيه يا رنون
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> جميلة رنون مع انها فى الحقيقة بتقول احنا مطحونين



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جميلة يا رنا
> شكرا ليكى



*شكرا جوجو على مشاركتك
الرب يقرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ونعمة الديموقراطية
> هههههههههههههه
> مرسيه يا رنون
> ربنا يباركك



*شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## youhnna (3 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
خلى بالك رانا من البوليس دخلتى سياسه
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> خلى بالك رانا من البوليس دخلتى سياسه
> شكرااااااااااا



*ههههههههههههههههه شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## muheb (4 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههه حلوة اوي مرسي على تعبك


----------



## tena_tntn (4 مايو 2009)

حلوة شكرا 
ياقمر


----------



## rana1981 (4 مايو 2009)

muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههه حلوة اوي مرسي على تعبك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (4 مايو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة شكرا
> ياقمر


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههه .. حلوه


----------



## amad_almalk (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## rana1981 (5 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> ههههههههههه .. حلوه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



*شكرا على مشاركتك 
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 مايو 2009)

ههههههههه حلوة يا رنا
ربنا يبارككِ​


----------



## rana1981 (6 مايو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههه حلوة يا رنا
> ربنا يبارككِ​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

​


----------



## rana1981 (7 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> ​



*شكرا مورا 
نورتي*​


----------



## maria123 (7 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ديمقراطية


----------



## rana1981 (8 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ديمقراطية



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

حلوة كتير


----------



## rana1981 (24 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوة كتير



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------

